# Problème installation iLeopard. ( javascript )



## benladen (26 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai lu une news de macg portant sur le freeware Iléopard. ( pour modifier l'aparence des fennetres ect... )
Je le telécharge, lance l'instalateur mais au moment de choisir le disque d'instalation il me met_ " Vous ne pouvez pas installer iLeopard sur ce volume. Une erreur est survenue pendant l'évaluation de JavaScript pour le paquet."_ 
Mais au début de l'installation, il y a un message du developer disant "_Si vous avez CoreUI désactivé, veuillez l'activer."_ Et je n'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est. ( j'ai cherché dans tout Google ) 
Si vous avez une idée sur mon problème.
Merci d'avance . 

Ben.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (31 Août 2008)

Va voir là : c'est LE coin ou on trouve tout plein de renseignements sur l'installation de Léopard...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Va voir là : c'est LE coin ou on trouve tout plein de renseignements sur l'installation de Léopard...



Benladen parle de ileopard, pas de leopard. 
As tu installé le logiciel via ce lien ? Si c'est le cas, le logiciel n'est plus sur deviantart sans doute à cause de ce type de problème.


----------



## arno1x (10 Septembre 2008)

benladen a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai lu une news de macg portant sur le freeware Iléopard. ( pour modifier l'aparence des fennetres ect... )
> Je le telécharge, lance l'instalateur mais au moment de choisir le disque d'instalation il me met_ " Vous ne pouvez pas installer iLeopard sur ce volume. Une erreur est survenue pendant l'évaluation de JavaScript pour le paquet."_
> Mais au début de l'installation, il y a un message du developer disant "_Si vous avez CoreUI désactivé, veuillez l'activer."_ Et je n'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est. ( j'ai cherché dans tout Google )
> ...


salut, si c'est l'ancienne version que tu as, voici le lien avec la mise à jour de iLeopard en version 2,1,1.
bon courage.
arno
http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16788592


----------



## benladen (12 Septembre 2008)

Merci arnaud !


----------

